# Is Windows 10 really that bad?



## MegaGenesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Its been a while that i want to write a article about Windows 10 and its misconceptions for my blog, mainly about the update system. But i decided i can't just write anything based only on my user experience. So i decided to ask opinion from other W10 users - what do you guys think? I see W10 getting as much hate as Vista and 8/8.1, and in some aspect i agree, but my user experience has been great so far. Coming from Windows 7 Ultimate (which i used from 2012 to march 2018), i don't plan on going back. But i've been using it since April 2018 on a newly built PC. Due to the nature of PCs, the experience can change drasticaly from user to user, so tell me what you think about W10. Is it good, bad? How does it performs on your machine?

Btw: I'm running Windows 10 Pro build 16299.15 (1709/RS3)
Intel Pentium G4560 3,5 Ghz
8 GB DDR4 RAM Kingston (2x4 dual channel)
Nvidia GT 1030 2 GB GDDR5 from Galax (white board model)
Gigabyte H110M-S2PH
Storage: HDD Seagate Barracuda 1 TB 7200 RPM, model ST1000DM010-2EP102
PSU: Corsair CX450

Not the greatest machine, but gets the job done. Fast load times, super fast boot and shutdown times (5 sec max). Fast multitasking (Chrome with many tabs, Photoshop, Vegas Pro 13.0, or using emulator/playing PC game).


----------



## bungboi (Feb 25, 2019)

I've used Windows 10 for quite a while after switching back and forth from 7 and 10. It's pretty enjoyable, but the first thing I do is download ShutUp10 and disable the data collection stuff. That shit is weird.


----------



## orangy57 (Feb 25, 2019)

i don't really care about the performance and i don't see much difference between like 10 and 7, honestly i'd say 10 feels a little bit more snappy when browsing, but it's just so clunky. I use windows 10 for my windows vr headset because it forces me to but if windows 7 had those abilities i'd gladly switch. Windows 10 just feels so bloated and chaotic with the fact that they try to get rid of the control panel and stuff, yet half of the settings just send you to a control panel directory anyway, making the ui just look like a mess.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2019)

the fact that you have to download a script to remove bloatware
and then if you want to use the xbox app it cant function without the bloatware


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 25, 2019)

It has Cortana from halo.


----------



## ThoD (Feb 25, 2019)

Only reason to NOT use Windows 7 is compatibility with newer software/hardware, so unless you got something too new to work on it or have HoloLens/other Microsoft headset that requires Windows 10 you are fine with a 100% functional and VERY ergonomical OS that can do everything you could want and more, while it also looks very simple, intuitive, sleek and is pretty light with a very good degree of backwards compatibility (even if 16bit mode was disabled, but it's easier to re-enable on Windows 7 than any other OS).

On the other hand, Windows 10 is a buggy broken mess, with occassional "updates" that if anything break compatibility with software/hardware if not introducing additional bugs on top, all while being full of bloatware just because Microsoft seems to care more about knowing everything you do rather than having a properly functioning OS and it's not even that simple or ergonomical either, looking like a Frankenstein's monster of an OS, having both Aero and Metro, with UIs that are a clusterfuck and if you want to find even the simplest of things, only fast way to do it is to use the search function for EVERYTHING, especially with how enormous the start menu gets after installing bunch of things and whatnot! Sure, you can tweak the UIs very slightly, but it's still bad, while on Windows 7 even the default layouts are very nice.

PS: On the note of Vista you mentioned in the OP, the reason Vista got hate was only for the Vista Service Pack 1, because it was possibly one of the worst OSs ever made for a couple reasons. It introduced THOUSANDS of exploitable bugs hackers could abuse with hardly any work, broke compatibility for MOST important programs, even Microsoft's own Office Suit, causing it to either not work or repeatedly asked you to purchase extra licenses even if you had just bought one, was the OS that stopped compatibility for 16bit software meaning literally NO backwards compatibility under any circumstance as "XP Mode" wasn't a thing until Service Pack 2 and so so SO many other problems! Then Service Pack 2 was shat out with plenty issues on it's own, but at least it fixed a bucketload of SP1's problems. However, the whole "Vista" thing was bad PR so Microsoft pushed Windows 7 ahead of schedule to save their stocks and hopefully make people forget about it (nobody did).


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Only reason to NOT use Windows 7 is compatibility with newer software/hardware, so unless you got something too new to work on it or have HoloLens/other Microsoft headset that requires Windows 10 you are fine with a 100% functional and VERY ergonomical OS that can do everything you could want and more, while it also looks very simple, intuitive, sleek and is pretty light with a very good degree of backwards compatibility (even if 16bit mode was disabled, but it's easier to re-enable on Windows 7 than any other OS).
> 
> On the other hand, Windows 10 is a buggy broken mess, with occassional "updates" that if anything break compatibility with software/hardware if not introducing additional bugs on top, all while being full of bloatware just because Microsoft seems to care more about knowing everything you do rather than having a properly functioning OS and it's not even that simple or ergonomical either, looking like a Frankenstein's monster of an OS, having both Aero and Metro, with UIs that are a clusterfuck and if you want to find even the simplest of things, only fast way to do it is to use the search function for EVERYTHING, especially with how enormous the start menu gets after installing bunch of things and whatnot! Sure, you can tweak the UIs very slightly, but it's still bad, while on Windows 7 even the default layouts are very nice.
> 
> PS: On the note of Vista you mentioned in the OP, the reason Vista got hate was only for the Vista Service Pack 1, because it was possibly one of the worst OSs ever made for a couple reasons. It introduced THOUSANDS of exploitable bugs hackers could abuse with hardly any work, broke compatibility for MOST important programs, even Microsoft's own Office Suit, causing it to either not work or repeatedly asked you to purchase extra licenses even if you had just bought one, was the OS that stopped compatibility for 16bit software meaning literally NO backwards compatibility under any circumstance as "XP Mode" wasn't a thing until Service Pack 2 and so so SO many other problems! Then Service Pack 2 was shat out with plenty issues on it's own, but at least it fixed a bucketload of SP1's problems. However, the whole "Vista" thing was bad PR so Microsoft pushed Windows 7 ahead of schedule to save their stocks and hopefully make people forget about it (nobody did).


well explained.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 25, 2019)

I haven't had any major issues with Windows 10. Yes, I have a few nitpicks (like those damned forced updates) and the fact that the icon cache refreshes, causing the pinned taskbar icons to flicker intermittently (unless that's been fixed?). I would be using Win 7 if that damn drivers didn't get corrupted, causing complete lockup during standby mode.


----------



## PityOnU (Feb 25, 2019)

There were a lot of major back end improvements from Windows 7 to Windows 8(.1), and therefore Windows 10. Making the entire UI GPU accelerated was a big deal.

The changes to the front end, i.e. the UI, from Windows 7 to Windows 8 were also well thought out (you can look up the various research papers from Microsoft on Google Scholar related to UI ergonomics), but were universally rejected by users because Windows had looked and worked the same way for ~20 years, and nobody wanted to be bothered to learn a new interaction method. Thus is the nature of computer-human interaction.

For me, compared to Windows 8, Windows 10 is a huge step backwards, and is an example of Microsoft's developing (within the past 8 years or so) inability to follow through with its own internal goals.


----------



## ELY_M (Feb 25, 2019)

I did big jump from windows xp to windows 10 around few years ago after someone on facebook sold me his pc for $200. It had windows 10 on it and I loved it.   I updated the video card on it to GT 730 and added more usbs on it.  I do not do pc gaming.  I do 3D designs and stuff.


----------



## Alexander_86 (Feb 25, 2019)

i had today with a client with his lenovo laptop he had 4gb of ram i3 pentium but the windows 10 started very low so i did this: on msconfig i put more processors 2 and some memory 256mb and the laptop is fast now, if you use windows 7 don't change it.










the photos are from my pc but using 2 processors and some memory to start the windows faster is insane so KEEP WINDOWS 7


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2019)

windows 10 taking 2 minutes to load a simple image is unacceptable


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 25, 2019)

So far im experiencing longer loading times with Google Chrome ever since I updated to Build 1803 of W10 via clean installation. So ultimately it made me switch to Firefox.
Is it bad? just depends what it affects that you personally like or use on a daily basis.


----------



## Paolosworld (Feb 25, 2019)

Windows 10 isn't bad by any means.
It's still light-years better than macOS and (sorry) Linux.

The only reason why I am not too happy about it is because of the whole data collection thing.
I hate apple for pulling stuff like that but Microsoft did the same thing with windows 10.

So they kind shit the bed with that.

Also, there isn't any start menu ads bullshit with Windows 7.
I also heard that it's faster in a lot of ways. So there's that.


----------



## MegaGenesis (Feb 25, 2019)

98otiss said:


> the fact that you have to download a script to remove bloatware
> and then if you want to use the xbox app it cant function without the bloatware



I still don't get all these "bloatware" many people say W10 have. Sure, it has those Metro/UWP programs for default usage, like the new Calc app, and the Xbox app. They all start in the boot and "run" in the background, but you can disable all of them on the Privace options on Config Menu.



PityOnU said:


> The changes to the front end, i.e. the UI, from Windows 7 to Windows 8 were also well thought out (you can look up the various research papers from Microsoft on Google Scholar related to UI ergonomics), but were universally rejected by users because Windows had looked and worked the same way for ~20 years, and nobody wanted to be bothered to learn a new interaction method. Thus is the nature of computer-human interaction.



Yea, i prefer the good old UI from the W7 and backwards. W10 tried to accomodate both users by having the two UIs(?). Like, they're the same programs, but not, because some have features that other don't. I barelly use the Config "app" because using the Control Panel is still much better.

The Start Menu i like. Not as good as 7's, but i like how they implemented the Tiles in it. Ofcourse i got rid of all those "live" tiles and ads, and with good organization they sure help a lot while sorting your installed programs.

Heck, even Cortana isn't so bad when you can disable her and make her into just a search engine button. Also, disabled all updates, never updated my W10. Just had to use gpedit once.

But the reasons i switched from W7 was because my old PC was already too old and was basically fried, so when i got a new PC i decided to try something new. My mom's Notebook came with W8 installed, and while i think its a ok OS, i never liked many of the design choices in that system, mainly the side menu and the Metro Programs. W10 resembled more classic Windows to me. Sorry, my experience with Windows dates back to 98, and my first PC came with XP, so couldn't stand the Metro UI. But thank you all for the responses.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2019)

MegaGenesis said:


> I still don't get all these "bloatware" many people say W10 have. Sure, it has those Metro/UWP programs for default usage, like the new Calc app, and the Xbox app. They all start in the boot and "run" in the background, but you can disable all of them on the Privace options on Config Menu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i only use the calc and xbox app, but removing the bloatware makes the xbox app unusable because it errors out


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 25, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Only reason to NOT use Windows 7 is compatibility with newer software/hardware, so unless you got something too new to work on it or have HoloLens/other Microsoft headset that requires Windows 10 you are fine with a 100% functional and VERY ergonomical OS that can do everything you could want and more, while it also looks very simple, intuitive, sleek and is pretty light with a very good degree of backwards compatibility (even if 16bit mode was disabled, but it's easier to re-enable on Windows 7 than any other OS).
> 
> On the other hand, Windows 10 is a buggy broken mess, with occassional "updates" that if anything break compatibility with software/hardware if not introducing additional bugs on top, all while being full of bloatware just because Microsoft seems to care more about knowing everything you do rather than having a properly functioning OS and it's not even that simple or ergonomical either, looking like a Frankenstein's monster of an OS, having both Aero and Metro, with UIs that are a clusterfuck and if you want to find even the simplest of things, only fast way to do it is to use the search function for EVERYTHING, especially with how enormous the start menu gets after installing bunch of things and whatnot! Sure, you can tweak the UIs very slightly, but it's still bad, while on Windows 7 even the default layouts are very nice.
> 
> PS: On the note of Vista you mentioned in the OP, the reason Vista got hate was only for the Vista Service Pack 1, because it was possibly one of the worst OSs ever made for a couple reasons. It introduced THOUSANDS of exploitable bugs hackers could abuse with hardly any work, broke compatibility for MOST important programs, even Microsoft's own Office Suit, causing it to either not work or repeatedly asked you to purchase extra licenses even if you had just bought one, was the OS that stopped compatibility for 16bit software meaning literally NO backwards compatibility under any circumstance as "XP Mode" wasn't a thing until Service Pack 2 and so so SO many other problems! Then Service Pack 2 was shat out with plenty issues on it's own, but at least it fixed a bucketload of SP1's problems. However, the whole "Vista" thing was bad PR so Microsoft pushed Windows 7 ahead of schedule to save their stocks and hopefully make people forget about it (nobody did).


This is highly subjective. Windows 10 is fine for any use. The ONLY reason(s) you'd stick to windows 7?

You're comfortable with your setup, and you don't feel a need to upgrade. 

You're running a piece of outdated software that doesn't support Windows 10.

You're paranoid the data they're collecting will be used against you. 

You just don't care to upgrade. 

After going back and forth between 7 and 10? The headaches involved with former were worse. After getting settled in I'd see 40% of my RAM being used by various tasks whereas 10 would never go above 20 with the same. Saying you shouldn't use Windows 10 because of 'x' reason is borderline mental. Giving your opinion as to why you don't like it? That's entirely fine. 

I've never had any issues with Windows 10. Even the bloatware stayed away after Uninstalling it. Aside from Skype. That annoyed me.


----------



## Paolosworld (Feb 25, 2019)

Memoir said:


> You're comfortable with your setup, and you don't feel a need to upgrade.



Yeah, I feel like the biggest reason why Windows 7 is preferred by me is just because I spent far more time with it and know the ins and outs better than Windows 10.
Even though windows 10 objectively has better features and support, Windows 7 feels so much more familiar and malleable to me.

I also really like Windows 7 because it felt like a straight upgrade from Windows XP.
On the other hand, Windows 8 felt like a mobile phone OS more than a computer OS. which is why I never bothered moving on from Windows 7.
And now that I plan to build a new PC for myself, it's going to be *very* painful trying to learn the ropes of Windows 10.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 25, 2019)

If you really want the Windows 7 look there are ways to get that feel again as a custom Windows 10. "Start Menu is back for Win10 /OldNewExplorer (Win7 UI)"


Spoiler: Example of my setup


----------



## Paolosworld (Feb 25, 2019)

MasterJ360 said:


> If you really want the Windows 7 look there are ways to get that feel again as a custom Windows 10. "Start Menu is back for Win10 /OldNewExplorer (Win7 UI)"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example of my setup



Thanks mate.
The second I get my computer the first thing I'll install is this.
Next will be all the rest of the anti-windows 10 shit, like the anti-data sharing stuff.

Also lol that desktop background is so stretched out it took me a while to understand what it was. (Still cool though)


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 25, 2019)

Paolosworld said:


> Thanks mate.
> The second I get my computer the first thing I'll install is this.
> Next will be all the rest of the anti-windows 10 shit, like the anti-data sharing stuff.
> 
> Also lol that desktop background is so stretched out it took me a while to understand what it was. (Still cool though)


Yeah theres guides all over the place to disable telemetry the background image is stretched b/c im using 3 monitors shes holding a katana but its on my 3rd screen lol


----------



## Smoker1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Some Games/Apps will not run properly on 10, or will not Install because it is too old, and will tell you to look for a Updated Version.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2019)

Buggy blend of aero and metro which feels like a beta (even keeps notifying you to give feedback on apps). 8 implemented both much better.
It's improved a lot since launch at least.

As a tester, it got worse with every update. They released it well before it was ready just because the UI had changed from windows 8 enough.


----------



## kuwanger (Feb 25, 2019)

Take this all with a grain of salt, as I'm almost exclusively a Linux user.  But here goes on my general comments/complaints about Windows 10:

First, I don't really have some sort of great love of Windows 7 (or XP for that matter), so changes that are different than 7/XP aren't inherently something I'd complain about.  What I do complain about are (1) how a lot of stuff (since 8, I think) has been pushed between two different interfaces.  So, most the time you can configure some settings only through the old Control Panel stuff and sometimes it's under Metro and PC Settings.  This often translates into me digging through four or five links trying to find something basic like information on my IP address for an interface or even what interfaces are being detected.  Basically, it's all pretty well a mess IMHO.

Second, the whole styling of the UI is pretty blah.  It's not really a big deal, but it's like MS has went from "functional", to "flashy", to "configurable" (often with hacks to get past the BS signing of themes, to "functional".  At step 3, there was no reason to revert anything because "functional" is just a theme.  That they decided to not, oh, work towards more comprehensive and cohesive skinning vs just hardcoding Yet Another Point UI Shift?  *bleh*  But, that's a pretty minor thing.

Third, it sucks that Windows 7 Pro -> Windows 10 Pro means losing Windows XP mode.  Yea, I didn't really used it much.  It was really more a toy for me.  But I hate losing a legitimately licensed toy that now has me wondering how legally grey it would be to stick a copy of XP in a VM if I want to isolate something or whatever.  This rather leads to...

Four, Windows 10 is getting a variety of new features like Windows Sandbox, WSL, etc.  At least in principle this is good.  In practice it feels like everyone is becoming MS's beta testers just like Google's various beta programs.  I draw the analogy precisely because this shift makes me believe that MS is going incredibly hardcore opposite to backwards compatibility, program existence stability, etc.  If I'm going to be beta testing MS's new stuff, it'd be nice to know it'll actually be around in 10 years.  That leads to...

Five, my problem with Windows 10 isn't all the forced updates (well, except the whole 30%/restart 100%/sometimes restart again 0-100% that can take several minutes).  It's what forced updates means.  What's the Windows 10 life cycle?  From four, I don't think MS even knows.  Officially it's 18 months for everything that's not Enterprise or Education.  And yea, this actually means the first two releases of Windows 10 are already End of Service (which I presume is equivalent to EOL) with the third release quickly approaching.  There's still about a year left of updates for Windows 7, and plenty of people are skiddish about that.  That Windows 10 is basically the same constantly would make most sane people uncomfortable at least.  Yes, you can always "update" but those "update(s)" are AFAIK functionally re-installs.  It's little wonder there's been so much chaos if every 6 months you're doing in-place re-installs, as no amount of perfection of the technology has ever made that a flawless experience on any OS I've ever used.

There's probably more stuff I could mention.  Overall, I'm not against Windows 10*--although like a lot of people, I've done the anti-tracker stuff and replaced the start menu.  I've never seen the claimed super fast starts/shutdown (I use SSDs in near all my systems now, too), ever thought Windows was suddenly snappy (except those times I go back to using Windows 9x for a bit on a much slower system), or really thought much of the vague promises of what Windows 10 offers--concrete features are another thing, although most I wouldn't use.  Anyways, that's generally one outsider's perspective.

* Against using Windows in general, yes.  Why buy the cow (OS) when the milk (Linux) is free without questionable licensing bullshit (EULAs)?


----------



## Paolosworld (Feb 25, 2019)

You guys are all crazy
TempleOS is clearly the best


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 25, 2019)

Paolosworld said:


> You guys are all crazy
> TempleOS is clearly the best


I get the satire.. But if I could use Linux like I do Windows? I'd never go back..


----------



## Paolosworld (Feb 25, 2019)

Memoir said:


> I get the satire.. But if I could use Linux like I do Windows? I'd never go back..



It wasn't satire though.
TempleOS is the most spiritually euphoric system experience available.
You just aren't enlightened my friend.
Soon you will understand the secrets of the omnipotent and can accept the lifestyle into your heart.

*~Et satanas in æternum vive:~*


----------



## Captain_N (Feb 25, 2019)

I primarily use windows 7. I have 10 on 3 laptops but i really dont use them much. (I take peoples old laptops. to them 4 years is old lol. Dumb asses)
The forces updates are the main issue. MS cant even update right.


----------



## kuwanger (Feb 25, 2019)

Memoir said:


> But if I could use Linux like I do Windows? I'd never go back..



This I totally get.  I moved from Windows 2000 to Linux (Mandrake or something, IIRC) then bounced around various distros over the last 15 years.  I can't imagine going back to Windows permanently.  By the same token, I can't imagine moving to Gnome or KDE.  Really, the window manager is the major interface difference I'd notice on a daily basis--I can run a terminal and bash anywhere, so that's covered.  So, I'm stuck with Icewm for life (or something sufficiently equivalent).


----------



## PityOnU (Feb 25, 2019)

Memoir said:


> I get the satire.. But if I could use Linux like I do Windows? I'd never go back..



Linux does seem like a very suitable alternative nowadays. The problem is, I personally have never got it to run properly on literally any computer I've ever owned (i.e. everything works reliably - esp. resuming from sleep). The most stable Linux environment I've ever had was within Hyper-V, running on top of Microsoft contributed kernel drivers, lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2019)

Forgot to mention in my previous post.
Even on Windows Phone, which doesn't deal with desktop mode at all and has a nearly identical UI between 8 and 10, they still managed to make 10 essentially a carbon copy of 8 but with added crashes and instability. That's literally the only difference between 8 and 10 on phones besides skype and messaging being annoyingly merged unless you dig into settings to disable the feature. IE for WP8 was much more stable than Edge, even after years of updates.


----------



## Vhestal (Feb 25, 2019)

If you want a really, and I mean _"why-didn't-I-see-this-before"_ *really*; go for LTSC 2019. Its the best bare-bones Windows 10 release there is. There are a couple of reasons to love Windows 10, companies are catching up, drivers are now being updated to Windows 10 and support for legacy OS's are dropping; I also applaud how drivers are now easily found by the Windows Update service, back then on Windows 7, you have to wait hours upon hours for the OS to find a driver, this is specifically useful for non-tech-savvy users; UEFI support, UEFI is deeply rooted into Windows 10, and I like it for you can tweak and even make changes to the the settings without ever entering the BIOS. I suggest picking up a SSD, and make it as your primary OS drive instead of your HDD, an SSD + LTSC 2019 can make the experience at its most optimal.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2019)

Paolosworld said:


> You guys are all crazy
> TempleOS is clearly the best



I take a look on it and YES its quite different.And x64 bit,and yes it has "something".But i´m afraid nothing for me,i´m not a programmer and definetly not an system"near" user.

I´m a besetting "windowsuser".And i like Windows 10 since the last 3 years i´ll learn to appreciate this OS.It´s an worthier XP/7 successor.


----------



## Mythical (Feb 25, 2019)

Windows 10 isn't bad at all. Especially if you use a ltsb version of it. There are also apps to change the ui to look like older versions of windows


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 25, 2019)

Agree W10 is great for what it supports aside from collecting data. Tho I highly recommend backing up the C drive or at least make a partition copy of your windows since it has many apps/built in features or software that can potentially stop working and the only way to fix them is by reinstalling W10 if cmd doesn't help. System restore is not always accurate either.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 27, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Buggy blend of aero and metro which feels like a beta (even keeps notifying you to give feedback on apps). 8 implemented both much better.
> It's improved a lot since launch at least.
> 
> As a tester, it got worse with every update. They released it well before it was ready just because the UI had changed from windows 8 enough.


As someone who also tested Windows 10 I can say that these issues were overblown and caused by people not fresh installing a BETA OS with each major update. Never had the major issues. Up until about 6 months before release the major updates changed way too much to keep the system running in a stable manner.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hello.

I´ve get Windows 10 from an Windows 7 Anytime upgrade.This one works 1 year flawless without any greater issues.Then i´ve decided to make an new install in case of too many programs/tools and simply trying out.
That runs also an year without troubles.
I think new install after an year is not unusal.Even if you try many tools/programs/Videoediting/playing games etc. or simply WORK with Windows.

AND any Windows 10 Update works for me (except one time in spring last year but thats maybe my fault).


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 28, 2019)

Pffffff...I'll go with what many have already said: "windows 10 isn't bad, but..."

In my case, the 'but' is mostly 'it doesn't add much'. At work we have a roughly even spread of windows 7 and 10. I have users who've had their computer for months and couldn't tell the difference, and I can't blame them: once classicshell is installed with a windows 7 logo, it becomes pretty hard to tell the difference (when not putting them in direct comparison, obviously). 10 isn't more stable than 7. It's not noticeably faster(1). I _guess _it's more secure, but the interface is clearly worse(2).

I went linux (mint) at home some months ago, and it's only by doing those day-to-day things that the difference really notices. Those strange slowdowns in chrome? Never had anything like that in mint. These random "this program has encountered an error and needs to close" messages? I only see that at work now. The "please restart your computer to continue" you sometimes see? I think I had it once when installing a proprietary video driver...otherwise, I never had any interruptions whatsoever.
Mind you: these are all small and occasional things. I give it about 9 out of 10 chances that I can turn on my windows PC (either at home or at work) and do daily tasks without any of this described stuff happening. On (a user-friendly distro of) linux, that's more like 99 out of 100 times.

As far as I'm concerned, the largest bugbear is an invisible one. Just what and how is microsoft really taking from your computer? Are they trying to steal your credit card (not likely), or do they want to see which sites you visit so they can use this data for targeted commercials (likely)? I only started using windows 10 when I heard about a program that shut all that off (donotspy), and seriously started thinking of switching when I noticed that updates forced this stuff back on.


Oh, right...and the default start screen. These stupid tiles are butt-ugly, distracting and unneeded. The whole "it's better than windows 8's start screen!" is technically correct but misses the point that it is still a long and totally unneeded step down from windows 7. The "you can install classicshell" is also correct (which I'm not only doing, but am doing FOR ALL PC'S IN MY COMPANY) but is akin to saying "you CAN remove the bed of nails from the driver's seat of our new car model if you insist on being old fashioned".


(1): granted: this is one that's REALLY hard to guess for the obvious reason: newer and faster pc's come with windows 10. I'm fairly sure most if not all the extra speed comes from the hardware rather than the software (let alone the OS).
(2): I have to note I'm a PC technician/administrator that often has to snoop around the options. The "average user" who only accidentally finds out how to change the background picture hasn't noticed a difference. See also: those users I mentioned earlier.



Paolosworld said:


> Windows 10 isn't bad by any means.
> It's still light-years better than macOS and (sorry) Linux.


Sorry, but at this point the only thing windows is still ahead of linux is program compatibility. I know this is a pretty large factor, but that gets gradually better (that is to say: faster than new software gets released), and when taking other factors also into account, windows certainly isn't "light years" ahead.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 28, 2019)

MegaGenesis said:


> Its been a while that i want to write a article about Windows 10 and its misconceptions for my blog, mainly about the update system. But i decided i can't just write anything based only on my user experience. So i decided to ask opinion from other W10 users - what do you guys think? I see W10 getting as much hate as Vista and 8/8.1, and in some aspect i agree, but my user experience has been great so far. Coming from Windows 7 Ultimate (which i used from 2012 to march 2018), i don't plan on going back. But i've been using it since April 2018 on a newly built PC. Due to the nature of PCs, the experience can change drasticaly from user to user, so tell me what you think about W10. Is it good, bad? How does it performs on your machine?
> 
> Btw: I'm running Windows 10 Pro build 16299.15 (1709/RS3)
> Intel Pentium G4560 3,5 Ghz
> ...



Your Ram is lacking to upgrade. Try upgrade it to the higher RAM the better. Your Nvidia Gt is alright. Maybe you can replace it for better Nvidia GT video card. Then you will have a great PC! 

Obviously, your computer is not customized. I always buy one on the line and customized it. It is better than just buy ready PC at the store. Not good. Customizing is the best way so you make your own PC built that you really want. Thats why I prefer PT built.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 28, 2019)

Paolosworld said:


> Windows 10 isn't bad by any means.
> It's still light-years better than macOS and (sorry) Linux.
> 
> The only reason why I am not too happy about it is because of the whole data collection thing.
> ...



Hahahaha.. MacOS version is better than Windows.. A free. Always a free newer. I have a Windows 10 and I like Windows 10 to but you have to purchase Windows 10 to upgrade. Thanks god that they offered Windows 10 for free temporarily. However, for macOS.. They offer free upgrade all the time. Unlimited! And when I restarted MacOS and it load faster than Windows 10 does.


----------



## Paolosworld (Feb 28, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> Sorry, but at this point the only thing windows is still ahead of linux is program compatibility. I know this is a pretty large factor, but that gets gradually better (that is to say: faster than new software gets released), and when taking other factors also into account, windows certainly isn't "light years" ahead.



After doing a little bit more reading a little (not a lot) more into it. My opinion of Linux has gone much, much higher.
I thought it was just some contrarian OS that people used just to say that they did. Now I actually understand the appeal a bit more.
I still think Windows is objectively better purely because more things are optimized/made for it.
And it’s also extremely biased because I’ve used Windows XP and 7 my whole life, so I can’t really give a valid opinion on Linux anyway.




azoreseuropa said:


> Hahahaha.. MacOS version is better than Windows.. A free. Always a free newer. I have a Windows 10 and I like Windows 10 to but you have to purchase Windows 10 to upgrade. Thanks god that they offered Windows 10 for free temporarily. However, for macOS.. They offer free upgrade all the time. Unlimited! And when I restarted MacOS and it load faster than Windows 10 does.



You just defended macOS. That is a CRIMINAL OFFENSE.

But for real, the reason why macOS  appears to be faster than Windows isint because of the fucking shit OS, it’s the SSDs, and Apple has really fast ones in their macs (despite everything else in their systems being shit). The reason why is because Apple likes to make their products seem “smooth” compared to windows, even though it’s basically windows but with less features, more DRM and less optimized software.
Correct me if I’m wrong but I don’t even think you can get macOS on a custom PC, you’d actually have to buy their products (which are shit).
Maybe their OS is useful if you only need them to surf the internet and type papers, but literally anything else will suck hard.
The OS also isint even, like, original.
It’s just a less optimized Windows with more limitations and with the (X),(-),(#) on the top left corner instead of the right.
It’s like they took windows, mixed it up and shat on it. And then made some last minute changes, just to make it seem cooler than it is.
It is also “made” by one of the most evil and counterintuitive companies ever, Apple.
From their practices of Taiwanese slavery, to their outdated specs in their alleged “modern” technology. I think that we understand that Apple is built solely on normies. Who don’t understand anything about specs and just buy the new iPhone every year and maybe own a MacBook for fucks sake. Even if the OS was okay (which it’s not!) It’s still hard to buy anything from them.

As for the free upgrades, ehh...
Is it really worth it?


----------



## RattletraPM (Feb 28, 2019)

Oh boy, here comes a lenghty reply.

Talking from my own experience I've never really used Linux that much, my rigs have always used Windows as their main OS and Linux was just limited to recovery drives/live distros or whenever Windows couldn't run (ex. ARM devices). However, a few months ago I've decided to make the switch and use Debian as my main OS. The reasoning behind that is rather simple: Windows 10 by itself is not a bad OS, in fact it started as a worthy successor to 7, however Microsoft's decisions, especially their recent ones, ruined the experience for me.

Initially I had no problems with it. I was happy I took the opportunity to upgrade for free from 7 and I heard some users reported issues here and there but I had none, really. The idea of using a tool to decrapify Windows 10 post-installation wasn't particularly great, sure, but I could live with that as long as I didn't have to run it after every update. However, as time went by, problems started to pile up. First, there was the minor annoyance of suggested apps not being able to be turned off and uninstalled without digging in the registry. Then one time after an update all the privacy & telemetry settings got erased and I had to go through the wizard again. After that, more serious stuff begain to appear with the dreaded 1803 build: drivers which I rolled back that I told the OS not to touch were replaced which caused some stuff to break, settings that shouldn't be changed were reverted, Microsoft started to push UWP apps which changed how some stuff worked without telling you first (that caused me a headache when the mic suddenly stopped working in several native apps), uninstalled UWP apps started to pop back up... And of course, while you can roll back an update, there is no way to tell the OS to postpone it beforehand or simply ignore it like you could with previous versions of Windows.

So at one time I simply decided to draw a line and say "no more". Initially I tried Arch because I heard so much about it and I wanted to give it a shot, however later I settled for Debian both because I like it and also as its one of the most reliable distros out there, its package updates are thoroughly tested before they're pushed to the repos.

Now, let's consider the Linux side of things. I know I could jump ship because most software I use either had a port or alternative, basically all games I actively play with no native ports run well under Wine/Proton (with the exception of Paladins) and my hardware has great Linux driver support. I pretty much unintentionally hit a jackpot there but that's not always the case: you've probably heard the stories of nvidia/noveau acting weird after an update, buggy/unfinished drivers, unsupported hardware, etc so of course I'm not telling you here to make the switch yourself. If you run Windows 10 and you have no problems with it then by all means, keep it.

Still, if you ask my own opinion, then I'm going to say it's a shame how Microsoft's decisions have plagued my experience of what I'd otherwise call a great OS. Of course this is subjective but it's hard to view this from a completely objective point of view, afterall that's one of the reasons why people tend to judge Windows 10 in such polarized ways. When it comes to me so far I'm more than happy with my Debian setup, but if Microsoft decides to pull a 180 then I can totally see myself going back in the future.



Paolosworld said:


> After doing a little bit more reading a little (not a lot) more into it. My opinion of Linux has gone much, much higher.
> I thought it was just some contrarian OS that people used just to say that they did. Now I actually understand the appeal a bit more.
> I still think Windows is objectively better purely because more things are optimized/made for it.
> And it’s also extremely biased because I’ve used Windows XP and 7 my whole life, so I can’t really give a valid opinion on Linux anyway.


Honestly, one of the biggest issues I've seen when people judge Linux without having tried it before is that they think their experience with Windows is going to carry over to it. That way they think everything they know is going to work like they'd expect and when they find out it doesn't, they get disappointed and go back.

If you decide to take the time and learn how to set up and use it properly then you'll already begin to see why it is the way it is. I personally like a few points of the UNIX philosophy, especially how everything is a file (it makes interacting with devices so much easier) and how there's one tool for each task designed to do only that specific job but very well (reduces clutter and redundancy and helps immensely to build up a powerful arsenal of tools at your disposal). I also like how most distros include package manager which takes care of installing software and their dependencies for you and how customizable the OS is.

Still, I can see why the average user gets scared of all of this. They just want something that they're used to, that works out of the box and most are scared when they see something even closely resembling the command line - and oh boy you're going to use the terminal a lot if you use a Linux distro. Not to mention, due to the previously mentioned one-tool philosophy Bash commands can get ridiculously complex when compared to what you're used to in Windows. Plus, to their credit, the Linux community isn't really known for being newb-friendly.

If you ask me, there's no point in saying whether Windows or Linux is better, both have their pros and cons and both have their uses. Sure, they're both OSes, meaning they're designed to get the same job done but they work in so different ways that they simply can't be compared fairly, a bit how apples and oranges are both fruits and have their similiarities but they're fundamentally different when you examine them up close.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 28, 2019)

Paolosworld said:


> You just defended macOS. That is a CRIMINAL OFFENSE.
> 
> But for real, the reason why macOS  appears to be faster than Windows isint because of the fucking shit OS, it’s the SSDs, and Apple has really fast ones in their macs (despite everything else in their systems being shit). The reason why is because Apple likes to make their products seem “smooth” compared to windows, even though it’s basically windows but with less features, more DRM and less optimized software.
> Correct me if I’m wrong but I don’t even think you can get macOS on a custom PC, you’d actually have to buy their products (which are shit).
> ...



Huh ? What?! What are you talking about ? Whoa. Nothing to do with defeaded macOS. Oook... No needed to discussion, thanks. You dont get it what I am talking about. Never mind.


----------



## MegaGenesis (Mar 2, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Your Ram is lacking to upgrade. Try upgrade it to the higher RAM the better. Your Nvidia Gt is alright. Maybe you can replace it for better Nvidia GT video card. Then you will have a great PC!
> 
> Obviously, your computer is not customized. I always buy one on the line and customized it. It is better than just buy ready PC at the store. Not good. Customizing is the best way so you make your own PC built that you really want. Thats why I prefer PT built.



My PC IS customized. I bought every part separately and did all the installation at home. My old PC was fried, i had little time and little money until classes started again on College. I needed a new PC. Computer parts are very expensive on my country, i tried as best as i could to build a good PC, but with room for future upgrades. I can't afford a new GPU, i'll be using this one for a few years. RAM i'm already looking for an expantion. I'll change my 2x4 GB for 2x8 (16) GB DDR4 later.


----------



## CORE (Mar 2, 2019)

All in All Windows 8.1 Embedded is pretty good. 

Win 10 not too bad once you lock it down and if you do the following you also get BIG PERFORMANCE BOOST.

Remove Update Service.
Block All Keylogging Adware Spyware But Loose App Store in Process.

Honestly Windows 7 or better yet Linux is Best but Win 10 has latest Direct X bla bla.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 2, 2019)

CORE said:


> Block All Keylogging Adware Spyware But Loose App Store in Process.




Can we not spread grossly fabricated misinformation?? Thanks. If anyone truly believes any of this, I've got a bridge I'd like to sell you.

Also, @Paolosworld? Like I've said before. If I could comfortably use Linux like I do Windows? I'd never install the latter again. Unfortunately there's just too much complexity for what it supposedly offers. Yes, you can do virtually whatever you want. There's open source software and none the MS bloatware. That doesn't change the fact that I spent a week in Manjaro, trying out various DEs, and still coming up short of Nvidia drivers and game performance. I couldn't get 144hz to lock after reboot. Primary display never stuck... And my capture card didn't work in any Linux distro due to lack of drivers. It was much faster than Windows, though. I also liked playing around in Terminal and learning how to build packages and repos. It's a great tinkering OS... But I can't make the permanent change quite yet.


----------



## CORE (Mar 2, 2019)

What is so special about your Bridge your selling. @Memoir

If you like having no control and giving up your privacy for the sake of bliss that up to you others deserve the right to choose for themselves , not all of us want to live in the Safe Space Grid where nothing happens supposedly.

It still works but performs better with the shitware turned off! Peeps have nothing to hide fine! It will still perform better with the exception of loosing App Store the OS is practically 3 in 1 layered with shitloads of Adware trash and other bloatware running in the background piled upon the rest users may install and have running at startup and in background that they may not even know how to turn off or stop running at startup or run when they need it.

With the Shitware running you will take a performance hit regardless of streaming updates to other users with your own Network Bandwidth or the Spyware / Adware or Keylogging.

The System is Sluggish compared too the others I mentioned even with SSDs , Forced Updates can also cause Problems including Data Corruption Crashing and Blue Screens.

This has also been proven and tested by myself and other Techs so dont go around talking trash about Fabricating Miss Information.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 2, 2019)

MegaGenesis said:


> Its been a while that i want to write a article about Windows 10 and its misconceptions for my blog, mainly about the update system. But i decided i can't just write anything based only on my user experience. So i decided to ask opinion from other W10 users - what do you guys think? I see W10 getting as much hate as Vista and 8/8.1, and in some aspect i agree, but my user experience has been great so far. Coming from Windows 7 Ultimate (which i used from 2012 to march 2018), i don't plan on going back. But i've been using it since April 2018 on a newly built PC. Due to the nature of PCs, the experience can change drasticaly from user to user, so tell me what you think about W10. Is it good, bad? How does it performs on your machine?
> 
> Btw: I'm running Windows 10 Pro build 16299.15 (1709/RS3)
> Intel Pentium G4560 3,5 Ghz
> ...


Windows 10 is fine, people are just afraid of change.
I will say however that having the settings split between the Settings app and Control Panel with no obvious rhyme or reason to what settings end up in one and what settings end up in the other is something they need to fix. It makes changing settings far more of a hassle than it needs to be.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 3, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Windows 10 is fine, people are just afraid of change.
> I will say however that having the settings split between the Settings app and Control Panel with no obvious rhyme or reason to what settings end up in one and what settings end up in the other is something they need to fix. It makes changing settings far more of a hassle than it needs to be.


That's something I'll never get. Microsoft is doing weird things with basic tasks.


----------



## kuwanger (Mar 3, 2019)

Paolosworld said:


> I still think Windows is objectively better purely because more things are optimized/made for it.
> And it’s also extremely biased because I’ve used Windows XP and 7 my whole life, so I can’t really give a valid opinion on Linux anyway.



The former I tend to agree with:  a lot of games aren't made for Linux or when they are they're clearly not optimized.  The same for emulators, actually.  I totally understand where this coming from too.  As for the bias, I think it's not an unfair thing to prefer Windows or think it better.  It's the mindset of "just some contrarian OS" that's irked me in the past, but I realize now (many years later) that while it's not why I use Linux, there is at least a subculture (a vocal one) that make it clear that is their reason for using Linux.  The same could be said for MacOS--whatever the exact ratio, "think different" for the sake of it is probably not about actually liking MacOS for its advantages.  And of course, there's the vocal MacOS, Linux, and Windows people who gush unrealistically about great their platform of choice is over others.

Having said all that, in a lot of ways Windows, MacOS, and Linux are different.  So, "think different" is vaguely true.  It's definitely not worth the effort for a lot of people to switch OS precisely because most of what a user does is the trivial stuff that each OS does pretty equally well now days.  So, overall I'm not sure if it's a bias or a preference or just circumstance that has you using one OS over another.  For the reason, I've come to try to be a little less judgmental about all of it--not that I always succeed. :/



RattletraPM said:


> I pretty much unintentionally hit a jackpot there but that's not always the case: you've probably heard the stories of nvidia/noveau acting weird after an update, buggy/unfinished drivers, unsupported hardware, etc



My experience with Linux for over a decade is as long as you use the proprietary drivers for your gfx card, you're probably 99% set**.  Rarely is there hardware that works in Windows that doesn't work in Linux because the chipset for most devices are reused heavily.  Having said that, some stuff--emu10k1 comes to mind--has been broken for ages now. :/  It's somewhat the same mixed bag that is Windows 10's own installing of GFX drivers that are also something of a mess*.



RattletraPM said:


> I personally like a few points of the UNIX philosophy, especially how everything is a file (it makes interacting with devices so much easier) and how there's one tool for each task designed to do only that specific job but very well (reduces clutter and redundancy and helps immensely to build up a powerful arsenal of tools at your disposal).



Sadly, systemd seems focused on destroying that philosophy in the name of more cohesive management.  The UNIX philosophy is, at its core, about hacking a bunch of tools together to do something.  Hacks, though, make for brittle management at best.  Unfortunately, nothing I've seen about systemd convinces me that it's not its own sort of brittle management that doesn't address a lot of my own person wants/needs.  I think i'd feel differently if I learned systemd first, but it's hard to say.

* You already mentioned it, of course, but my own personal story is Intel has deprecated support for older integrated chipsets and so they don't support Windows 10.  Except with a bit of hacking of the INF and disabling driver signing, you can force their install anyways over MS's generic driver.  The end result is, at least in theory, much better OpenGL/DX compatibility.  The reality is, it still doesn't work quite right, and I don't know if it's a driver issue, Windows 10, or it's the hardware (it's an old 4500mhd on an old laptop, so my expectations should be really low).

** The 1% is when you find out 10% of the time your hardware is 100% not supported, but maybe if you recompiled your own kernel...   Percentages made up for humor.  Thankfully most hardware today actually mentions if it supports Linux and rarely is it some proprietary binary that only works on a specific kernel.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2019)

CORE said:


> What is so special about your Bridge your selling. @Memoir
> 
> If you like having no control and giving up your privacy for the sake of bliss that up to you others deserve the right to choose for themselves , not all of us want to live in the Safe Space Grid where nothing happens supposedly.
> 
> ...



I can boot up Windows 10 in less than 15 seconds on my SSD *shrug*


----------



## DKB (Mar 3, 2019)

CORE said:


> What is so special about your Bridge your selling. @Memoir
> 
> If you like having no control and giving up your privacy for the sake of bliss that up to you others deserve the right to choose for themselves , not all of us want to live in the Safe Space Grid where nothing happens supposedly.
> 
> ...



...WHAT?


----------



## Xzi (Mar 3, 2019)

Honestly?  I've had to reinstall Win10 Pro once after upgrading from Win7, and that's all the trouble I've ever had with it.  I use a local account and turn off all that telemetry nonsense, of course.  I wouldn't necessarily say it's better than Win7 overall, but it comes in a close second for best Windows version, XP in third.  IMO people are a bit over-critical of Win10, it's snappy, user-friendly, and way more tweakable than MacOS.  Linux is great for advanced users, but it won't gain mainstream/gamer appeal until it's dumbed down quite a bit more and everything just works.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 3, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I can boot up Windows 10 in less than 15 seconds on my SSD *shrug*


I got 30 seconds cuz amd


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2019)

Memoir said:


> I got 30 seconds cuz amd



I use Intel  I've had nothing but horrible experiences with their CPUs and GPUs, well at least back when it was ATI.

Only thing I hate is forced updates.


----------



## MegaGenesis (Mar 3, 2019)

Privace seens to a big reason why so many people are turned off by W10, and others are switching to Linux. But, i don't get it. Pretty much no one has privacy on any place now days. People would hate they info being mined from they PCs, buy would gladly share they personal life on social media? If you load Google's search page, your info is already being mined for ad usage. I think this online privacy thing is becoming some sort of paranoia.

Also, i don't get the "Windows Store loss". Seriously, who uses that? Any advanced Windows user most likely manually searches and downloads they stuff direct from Internet browser pages. Having a unified app store is something that only makes sense on a smartphone or Linux distro, where getting some software might be difficult for the average user.

Also, pardom me, since i'm installed my W10 Pro, i never created or user any Microsoft account. I also never opened the Store app. The OS never told me anything about it. And i've been using it so far with no problem. You don't need the Store app, you don't need an account, you don't need the Xbox app.

Again, i'm still on 1709 (FCU), never updated my W10, so i don't know if Microsoft changed anything for worst on newer builds. What i have works for me. I guess it should be like System Drivers: find what works best for you PC. Not the lasted, not the most up to date.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 3, 2019)

Memoir said:


> I got 30 seconds cuz amd


On arch linux we can boot up in around 10 seconds


----------



## kuwanger (Mar 3, 2019)

MegaGenesis said:


> Privace seens to a big reason why so many people are turned off by W10, and others are switching to Linux. But, i don't get it. Pretty much no one has privacy on any place now days. People would hate they info being mined from they PCs, buy would gladly share they personal life on social media? If you load Google's search page, your info is already being mined for ad usage. I think this online privacy thing is becoming some sort of paranoia.



I don't share my personal life on social media.  I regularly browse in incognito mode with Chromium with both host file and in-browser filters to block trackers and ads.  I use umatrix to disable most third party javascript.  I don't think it paranoia to suggest that Google, Facebook, et al are trying their best to spy on you and build a profile of you with deeply personal information you wouldn't want everyone to know.  I think it'd be a radically different story if we all lived in glass houses, but we don't.  The part that makes Microsoft--or really, any in-OS tracking--worse is that all the above efforts to frustrate or remove spying efforts can be potentially subverted; you need a whole other system/router to firewall your system to protect you from your system spying on you because Windows 10 does/may bypass a bunch of OS-level filters.

Now, is the spying mostly innocuous?  Sure.  But then you have "the Cloud Act", a long history of US spying and trading with other countries, etc.  Suddenly, every bit of it starts to sound like the framework for 1984.  There's a reason so many people decry China's explicit efforts to that end.  I guess if you believe that you're too unimportant and non-subversive, it doesn't matter for you personally.  Definitely, it's possible Microsoft (and Facebook) will challenge and fight enough to prevent anything like the above happening.  The point is, though, that waiting until the gestapo appear to round up your neighbor, your brother, etc is too late.

As much as slippery slope is a fallacy, it is worth at least acknowledging that even within the limited confined of what all these companies spying on you is doing isn't right and should be challenged.


----------



## Paolosworld (Mar 3, 2019)

AT LEAST WE CAN ALL AGREE ON ONE THING


ChromeOS is garbage


----------



## urherenow (Mar 3, 2019)

TL;DR

I've had zero bugs with windows 10. I don't like the metro interface, so I just use ClassicShell, as I have been doing since Vista (which WAS a complete failure). The old control panel and stuff are still there. My start menu is just like on XP. Plus, if I wasn't in love with using Ubuntu in a VMware VM, I could use all of the linux command line/compiling tools from within Windows now. I LOVE this OS.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2019)

urherenow said:


> TL;DR
> 
> I've had zero bugs with windows 10. I don't like the metro interface, so I just use ClassicShell, as I have been doing since Vista (which WAS a complete failure). The old control panel and stuff are still there. My start menu is just like on XP. Plus, if I wasn't in love with using Ubuntu in a VMware VM, I could use all of the linux command line/compiling tools from within Windows now. I LOVE this OS.



Same, using Classic Shell here, all my games/apps, etc have worked just fine. It's not a perfect OS, but I daresay it's been better for me than 7 was. It's been shockingly stable for me.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Mar 3, 2019)

I preferred Windows 7 (I had Ultimate) on my old PC hardware. On my current build, 10 Pro has been problem-free. I use Classic Shell Start Menu, some system edits to disable telemetry, and I'm good to go.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 3, 2019)

Memoir said:


> That's something I'll never get. Microsoft is doing weird things with basic tasks.


I think they are still struggling to unify the modern style apps and the classic Windows programs, but this just seem like such an obvious thing to fix, and they've had plenty of time to fix it, it's been like that since Windows 8 was released. At least the start menu in Win10 is pretty good, a huge upgrade from Win8/8.1 and I like how customizable it is.


the_randomizer said:


> Same, using Classic Shell here, all my games/apps, etc have worked just fine. It's not a perfect OS, but I daresay it's been better for me than 7 was. It's been shockingly stable for me.


Yup, Windows 10 has been more stable for me than Windows 7. This is mostly to blame on my laptop drivers, because it was the early days of AMD switchable graphics and they hadn't perfected the technology yet, but I had to use very specific versions of the Intel and AMD drivers to not have my laptop BSoD every time on boot, and occasionally it would BSoD on boot anyway. That issue completely went away after upgrading to Win10. I've had some weird issues related to fullscreen in games though, especially with Project64, where some GPU plugins had issues with working in fullscreen (even had BSoDs as a result of a fullscreen issue with win32kfull.sys), but those issues went away on their own after a while, not sure if it was updates to the software that fixed said bugs, or a Windows update fixing it on a system wide level, but regardless I haven't had that issue in years now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I think they are still struggling to unify the modern style apps and the classic Windows programs, but this just seem like such an obvious thing to fix, and they've had plenty of time to fix it, it's been like that since Windows 8 was released. At least the start menu in Win10 is pretty good, a huge upgrade from Win8/8.1 and I like how customizable it is.
> 
> Yup, Windows 10 has been more stable for me than Windows 7. This is mostly to blame on my laptop drivers, because it was the early days of AMD switchable graphics and they hadn't perfected the technology yet, but I had to use very specific versions of the Intel and AMD drivers to not have my laptop BSoD every time on boot, and occasionally it would BSoD on boot anyway. That issue completely went away after upgrading to Win10. I've had some weird issues related to fullscreen in games though, especially with Project64, where some GPU plugins had issues with working in fullscreen (even had BSoDs as a result of a fullscreen issue with win32kfull.sys), but those issues went away on their own after a while, not sure if it was updates to the software that fixed said bugs, or a Windows update fixing it on a system wide level, but regardless I haven't had that issue in years now.



I hope you're using GlideN64 for PJ64, as the other graphics plugins are pretty much garbage at this point. AMD, eh, I avoid them.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 3, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I hope you're using GlideN64 for PJ64, as the other graphics plugins are pretty much garbage at this point. AMD, eh, I avoid them.


Which is weird to me. As Intel and Nvidia are lacking and share complacency in the market. Different topic tho.. :x


----------



## Grmmish (Mar 3, 2019)

Only reason to NOT use Windows 7 is compatibility with newer software/hardware, so unless you got something too new to work on it or have HoloLens/other Microsoft headset that requires Windows 10 you are fine with a 100% functional and VERY ergonomical OS that can do everything you could want and more, while it also looks very simple, intuitive, sleek and is pretty light with a very good degree of backwards compatibility (even if 16bit mode was disabled, but it's easier to re-enable on Windows 7 than any other OS).

On the other hand, Windows 10 is a buggy broken mess, with occassional "updates" that if anything break compatibility with software/hardware if not introducing additional bugs on top, all while being full of bloatware just because Microsoft seems to care more about knowing everything you do rather than having a properly functioning OS and it's not even that simple or ergonomical either, looking like a Frankenstein's monster of an OS, having both Aero and Metro, with UIs that are a clusterfuck and if you want to find even the simplest of things, only fast way to do it is to use the search function for EVERYTHING, especially with how enormous the start menu gets after installing bunch of things and whatnot! Sure, you can tweak the UIs very slightly, but it's still bad, while on Windows 7 even the default layouts are very nice.

PS: On the note of Vista you mentioned in the OP, the reason Vista got hate was only for the Vista Service Pack 1, because it was possibly one of the worst OSs ever made for a couple reasons. It introduced THOUSANDS of exploitable bugs hackers could abuse with hardly any work, broke compatibility for MOST important programs, even Microsoft's own Office Suit, causing it to either not work or repeatedly asked you to purchase extra licenses even if you had just bought one, was the OS that stopped compatibility for 16bit software meaning literally NO backwards compatibility under any circumstance as "XP Mode" wasn't a thing until Service Pack 2 and so so SO many other problems! Then Service Pack 2 was shat out with plenty issues on it's own, but at least it fixed a bucketload of SP1's problems. However, the whole "Vista" thing was bad PR so Microsoft pushed Windows 7 ahead of schedule to save their stocks and hopefully make people forget about it (nobody did).


----------



## Duo8 (Mar 3, 2019)

Been using it since June last year.
It's perfectly fine, despite running it on somewhat unconventional hardware. Never had any issue with it, not even the ones that people always seem to be running in to.
The thing I dislike most about it is the font rendering. It looks terrible on anything <120ppi.


----------



## ThoD (Mar 3, 2019)

Grmmish said:


> Only reason to NOT use Windows 7 is compatibility with newer software/hardware, so unless you got something too new to work on it or have HoloLens/other Microsoft headset that requires Windows 10 you are fine with a 100% functional and VERY ergonomical OS that can do everything you could want and more, while it also looks very simple, intuitive, sleek and is pretty light with a very good degree of backwards compatibility (even if 16bit mode was disabled, but it's easier to re-enable on Windows 7 than any other OS).
> 
> On the other hand, Windows 10 is a buggy broken mess, with occassional "updates" that if anything break compatibility with software/hardware if not introducing additional bugs on top, all while being full of bloatware just because Microsoft seems to care more about knowing everything you do rather than having a properly functioning OS and it's not even that simple or ergonomical either, looking like a Frankenstein's monster of an OS, having both Aero and Metro, with UIs that are a clusterfuck and if you want to find even the simplest of things, only fast way to do it is to use the search function for EVERYTHING, especially with how enormous the start menu gets after installing bunch of things and whatnot! Sure, you can tweak the UIs very slightly, but it's still bad, while on Windows 7 even the default layouts are very nice.
> 
> PS: On the note of Vista you mentioned in the OP, the reason Vista got hate was only for the Vista Service Pack 1, because it was possibly one of the worst OSs ever made for a couple reasons. It introduced THOUSANDS of exploitable bugs hackers could abuse with hardly any work, broke compatibility for MOST important programs, even Microsoft's own Office Suit, causing it to either not work or repeatedly asked you to purchase extra licenses even if you had just bought one, was the OS that stopped compatibility for 16bit software meaning literally NO backwards compatibility under any circumstance as "XP Mode" wasn't a thing until Service Pack 2 and so so SO many other problems! Then Service Pack 2 was shat out with plenty issues on it's own, but at least it fixed a bucketload of SP1's problems. However, the whole "Vista" thing was bad PR so Microsoft pushed Windows 7 ahead of schedule to save their stocks and hopefully make people forget about it (nobody did).


Why re-post what I said?:/

By the way, about Windows 10, the telemetry isn't keylogging or anything like that, as that's outright illegal in most countries and especially for a big well-established company a court case like this, even if they were to be proven innocent, would be horrible PR, effectively ruining bringing their stock value WAY down, possibly bankrupting them. What Windows 10 telemetry involves exactly, it's basically usage data mostly, not keylogging. They collect list of installed programs, most used programs, overview of cached data, which programs you've chosen as default for each application (eg: browser, opening videos/music/images, etc.), part of web history/bookmarks (if visited too often with Edge), all Cortana commands, percentage of time system is active/idle, how long the computer is being used each day, what hardware you are using (including peripherals if they can be recognized by brand/model exactly, eg: "Logitec gamepad"), validation services to see if it's an official copy of Windows 10, system settings and so on. It's a LOT of data collected on the background at all times, which is why leaving all telemetry active is just a huge waste of resources, as it can often cause slowdowns, be it on processing power (RAM/CPU usage) or network bandwidth if you have a slower connection making it even slower.

However, once disabled, Windows 10 is a decent-to-good OS, especially if you are using very new hardware, as 7 unfortunately doesn't have the best compatibility with the newest drivers. What I was trying to say in my original post was that if you don't have 10 already, you shouldn't update as you probably have older hardware, so 7 being lighter as an OS will work best on your computer regardless of how you configure each of the two, even if it came out as if I was just bashing Windows 10. Another thing for Windows 10 is that once you disable telemetry and switch to purely using Aero instead of Metro (which by the way is NOT better and as for those "studies" the ones on Aero proved it was superior back then), then disable Cortana as well so it doesn't hog resources for something you MIGHT use very rarely, then patch out the forced updates and make them manual, you got a VERY solid and relatively stable OS that's great for new hardware. I say relatively because it actually lacks a great deal of once very common .dll/.ocx/general ActiveX files and unlike on 7, if a program needs one and doesn't find it it will crash with no error quite often when trying to use older programs. Finally, once you start using 10, forget about 16bit apps, XP Mode on 10 is a PAIN to set up and it can potentially cause major corruptions to your installation, meaning you HAVE to use VMWare or similar...


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Mar 3, 2019)

I love it! I'm a Windows Insider from the beginning


----------



## urherenow (Mar 3, 2019)

Grmmish said:


> On the other hand, Windows 10 is a buggy broken mess,


It's neither buggy, NOR a mess. Sounds like you need to clean up your system, and stop installing warez. Windows 10 is the most stable OS to ever come from Microsoft, and that includes Windows 7.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 3, 2019)

i don't know but for me it's better than 7, it powers on much faster and i had to install it because the Wacom driver was not working on 7


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Mar 3, 2019)

I personally don't mind using Windows 10. My only issue with it is when I have unsaved files and it decides that since I'm not using my computer at that time, it's perfectly fine to restart for updates causing me to lose whatever I hadn't saved.


----------



## smf (Mar 3, 2019)

I tried using one of those classic third party start menu shells on windows 8, but quickly gave up & decided to just get used to the new start menu.

Since moving to Windows 10 I didn't bother, I'm not OCD or paranoid enough to care about it or the telemetry.



Mnecraft368 said:


> I personally don't mind using Windows 10. My only issue with it is when I have unsaved files and it decides that since I'm not using my computer at that time, it's perfectly fine to restart for updates causing me to lose whatever I hadn't saved.



Yeah, also my broadband is slow and it's annoying that it decides to start downloading a 4gb update when it wants (because it doesn't know I'm watching IPTV at the time).

I have Windows 10 Pro, which you can setup so that it doesn't do it automatically but then I have to remember to do it. I tend to recommend that everyone runs Pro, because then you don't have to give microsoft your bitlocker keys either.


----------



## chocoboss (Mar 3, 2019)

I curently use windows 10 ltsc, It is nice because ni metro crap, slow update ... A must have


----------



## smf (Mar 3, 2019)

chocoboss said:


> I curently use windows 10 ltdc, It is nice because ni metro crap, slow update ... A must have



Windows 10 ltsc is ghetto, using metro apps is a pain and it's always out of date.

The funniest thing is the threads where people ask how to install metro apps.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 3, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I hope you're using GlideN64 for PJ64, as the other graphics plugins are pretty much garbage at this point. AMD, eh, I avoid them.


I do when I can get it working properly, but I've had to resort to Rice Video to get smooth FPS sometimes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I do when I can get it working properly, but I've had to resort to Rice Video to get smooth FPS sometimes.


Eww, Rice Video is just...breaks a lot of games, esp. Konami games. Only useful for texture mods really. GlideN64 is way more accurate.


----------



## chocoboss (Mar 3, 2019)

smf said:


> The funniest thing is the threads where people ask how to install metro apps.



Really ? This is really strange because you usualy use this version because you didn't want metro crap


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 3, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Eww, Rice Video is just...breaks a lot of games, esp. Konami games. Only useful for texture mods really. GlideN64 is way more accurate.


Banjo Tooie is a particularly hard game to run if you want to use the 60FPS mod. Rice Video actually runs blazing fast compared to any other plugin and seems to work well for Tooie. Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon is another game that's hard to run, the skybox emulation slows everything down, so I had to use Rice Video for that one as well, although it still suffers from some glitches as that game is difficult to emulate properly. GlideN64 is nice but it's bloated, and even though my laptop was a top of the line gaming laptop like 5 or 6 years ago when I got it, and still runs most new games fine, it can struggle with GlideN64.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Banjo Tooie is a particularly hard game to run if you want to use the 60FPS mod. Rice Video actually runs blazing fast compared to any other plugin and seems to work well for Tooie. Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon is another game that's hard to run, the skybox emulation slows everything down, so I had to use Rice Video for that one as well, although it still suffers from some glitches as that game is difficult to emulate properly. GlideN64 is nice but it's bloated, and even though my laptop was a top of the line gaming laptop like 5 or 6 years ago when I got it, and still runs most new games fine, it can struggle with GlideN64.



I get full speed on GlideN64 with Mystical Ninja 64 *shrug*. Rice Video jacks up the HUD big time, N64 emulation has made strides with games being more playable and running fast, I can Banjo Tooie full speed as well. It's time people stop using shoddy plugins if they have the means to, GlideN64 is also  more demanding, you need a good GPU to get full speed. The skybox issue hasn't been an issue in a long time.

You're thinking of Gide64, this is the successor, Glide*N*64, hence the N part in the name, it's hardly "bloated". Are you sure you're talking about the same plugin I am?

Edit - I should make a thread, because it sounds like you're confusing Glide64 with Glide64, which is different from gl64. GlideN64 is the successor to Glide64, which was bloated. It's run every game perfectly I've thrown at it, it can even run the Factor 5 games, which Rice could never do, so *shrug*


----------



## tbb043 (Mar 3, 2019)

it constantly crashed on the spare win7 laptop I tried to install it on. fortunately, the uninstall took it back to 7 with no problem. 

I'd guess it's probably fine on new installs (bullshit they throw in there aside), but I'd never put it on anything that it didn't originally come with.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 4, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I get full speed on GlideN64 with Mystical Ninja 64 *shrug*. Rice Video jacks up the HUD big time, N64 emulation has made strides with games being more playable and running fast, I can Banjo Tooie full speed as well. It's time people stop using shoddy plugins if they have the means to, GlideN64 is also  more demanding, you need a good GPU to get full speed. The skybox issue hasn't been an issue in a long time.
> 
> You're thinking of Gide64, this is the successor, Glide*N*64, hence the N part in the name, it's hardly "bloated". Are you sure you're talking about the same plugin I am?
> 
> Edit - I should make a thread, because it sounds like you're confusing Glide64 with Glide64, which is different from gl64. GlideN64 is the successor to Glide64, which was bloated. It's run every game perfectly I've thrown at it, it can even run the Factor 5 games, which Rice could never do, so *shrug*


No, Glide64 sucks. But it runs way faster than GlideN64 does.
Anyway, the game has slowdowns in some areas no matter what plugin I use, but Rice Video is the only one with bearable lag on my laptop, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Is this not what the HUD should look like?



This is with "RiceVideo 0.4.4 RELEASE" (the community fork IIRC)


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 4, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> No, Glide64 sucks. But it runs way faster than GlideN64 does.
> Anyway, the game has slowdowns in some areas no matter what plugin I use, but Rice Video is the only one with bearable lag on my laptop, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Is this not what the HUD should look like?View attachment 159728
> This is with "RiceVideo 0.4.4 RELEASE" (the community fork IIRC)




Because GlideN64 is more accurate, I would suggest reading up on Gonetz's blogs (the programmer behind it), of course it's going to run slower than Glide or Rice *sigh* There's no convincing you, is there? I'm saying GlideN64 emulates even the ones others can't, like Battle for Naboo, World Driver Championship and Indiana Jones and the Infernal Machine *shrug* but yeah, if people want fast and inaccurate plugins, they can go ahead.

GlideN64 runs fine on my GTX 1660 TI, but then again, it's not a laptop, so I IDK what to tell ya. If you want me to record a video of Mystical Ninja 64 running full speed and w/out the skybox issues, I'd be more than willing to post it on YouTube. To you, I probably think I sound like an idiot who doesn't know what the hell he's talking about, yes? Also, I highly recommend using Mupen64 Plus through RetroArch but oh well. 

Rice Video = best for weaker hardware
Glide64 = deprecated, not recommended and less accurate
GlideN64 = for upper mid-range GPUs, more accurate higher sys requirements

Don't believe me, read up on Gonetz's blogs like I suggested. I'm not an idiot.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 4, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Because GlideN64 is more accurate, I would suggest reading up on Gonetz's blogs (the programmer behind it), of course it's going to run slower than Glide or Rice *sigh* There's no convincing you, is there? I'm saying GlideN64 emulates even the ones others can't, like Battle for Naboo, World Driver Championship and Indiana Jones and the Infernal Machine *shrug* but yeah, if people want fast and inaccurate plugins, they can go ahead.
> 
> GlideN64 runs fine on my GTX 1660 TI, but then again, it's not a laptop, so I IDK what to tell ya. If you want me to record a video of Mystical Ninja 64 running full speed and w/out the skybox issues, I'd be more than willing to post it on YouTube. To you, I probably think I sound like an idiot who doesn't know what the hell he's talking about, yes? Also, I highly recommend using Mupen64 Plus through RetroArch but oh well.
> 
> ...


I'm not denying that GlideN64 is better, I'm very much aware of that. Doesn't help me when I can't use it though  It doesn't leave me much choice than to use another plugin.
I've been paying attention to the GlideN64 development since it was on Kickstarter actually, so I'm well aware that it's a huge milestone for N64 emulation.

Also, from what I heard, GlideN64 is the only plugin that actually emulates the skybox properly. I want it to work better on my laptop but that doesn't seem to be happening any time soon. I've tried many versions of it all the way back to the first public release, and it works a lot better on my laptop now than it did back then, but it's still not fast enough to be a good option for my laptop. Which BTW has a HD7970M. I'm not sure if the issue is actually GlideN64 being too slow or something weird with the switchable graphics, because I'd think it would run better than it does, even if it's more accurate.

For some reason, it seems to be running better in GlideN64 now than it did when I tested earlier today, it's actually playable. Maybe it's some settings I changed. Visually, I can't tell much difference from Rice Video though. But for some weird reason the picture seems to be moved up, the top is cut off and the bottom has a big black bar, in that game specifically (didn't try any others)
Maybe I'll play around with it more next time I feel like playing some N64. I've used it successfully for a handful of games that ran well, but others I've struggled to get to run well with it. For some problem games it's absolutely a must as other plugins will have various issues running them, but most common games seem to run pretty well with any of the plugins I have (Rice/Jabo/Glide64 for PJ64/GlideN64, various versions of the two first although I don't usually use the older versions and I stick with GlideN64 as long as it runs well enough for that particular game)


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 4, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I'm not denying that GlideN64 is better, I'm very much aware of that. Doesn't help me when I can't use it though  It doesn't leave me much choice than to use another plugin.
> I've been paying attention to the GlideN64 development since it was on Kickstarter actually, so I'm well aware that it's a huge milestone for N64 emulation.
> 
> Also, from what I heard, GlideN64 is the only plugin that actually emulates the skybox properly. I want it to work better on my laptop but that doesn't seem to be happening any time soon. I've tried many versions of it all the way back to the first public release, and it works a lot better on my laptop now than it did back then, but it's still not fast enough to be a good option for my laptop. Which BTW has a HD7970M. I'm not sure if the issue is actually GlideN64 being too slow or something weird with the switchable graphics, because I'd think it would run better than it does, even if it's more accurate.
> ...



Rice is for texture mods and lower-end hardware and is less accurate in how the RSP (graphics processor) is emulated, and like I said, GlideN64 is the successor to Glide64; Gonetz wasn't satisfied and wanted to start anew. You can get the latest builds via his Patreon, but Jabo is even worse than Glide, because Jabo has gone silent and hasn't been in the scene for over half a decade, I don't recommend Jabo for anyone.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 4, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Rice is for texture mods and lower-end hardware and is less accurate in how the RSP (graphics processor) is emulated, and like I said, GlideN64 is the successor to Glide64; Gonetz wasn't satisfied and wanted to start anew. You can get the latest builds via his Patreon, but Jabo is even worse than Glide, because Jabo has gone silent and hasn't been in the scene for over half a decade, I don't recommend Jabo for anyone.


Nobody should be using any of Jabos plugins anymore.


----------



## urherenow (Mar 4, 2019)

Holy, hijack! Well, at least it was a useful hijack for me personally... haven’t been following N64 emulation in quite some time (but I’ve been compiling Providence-Emu for IOS in recent weeks, and am impressed with N64 performance). It’s nice to see a graphics plugin that’s being actively worked on, so I’ll have to check it out. Most recent WIP build is less than 24 hours old, even...


----------



## lordelan (Mar 4, 2019)

I guess anyone has experienced one or another issue so far.
My issue is that the explorer (not to be confused with the internet explorer) doesn't show prieview thumbnails for all image and video files any longer but just blanc thumbs. I'm aware of all "solutions" but none of them worked and this hasn't been fixed by any W10 update yet so I would have to do a clean install to get rid of that sh*t. A temporary solution is to click in folder view settings on "middle sized thumbs" and after that on "big sized thumbs" again. Then it generates them. After I close and reopen the folder however, it's all blanc again. Gotta hate Windows for that.

Apart from that I'm enjoying W10 and everything is ... at least ... okay.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 4, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Nobody should be using any of Jabos plugins anymore.



Exactly, they are just really outdated and a lot of games don't look right, have missing framebuffer and are missing the alpha dithering effects (that pixel dissolve effects many first party and Konami games had).


----------



## Grmmish (Mar 4, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Why re-post what I said?:/
> 
> By the way, about Windows 10, the telemetry isn't keylogging or anything like that, as that's outright illegal in most countries and especially for a big well-established company a court case like this, even if they were to be proven innocent, would be horrible PR, effectively ruining bringing their stock value WAY down, possibly bankrupting them. What Windows 10 telemetry involves exactly, it's basically usage data mostly, not keylogging. They collect list of installed programs, most used programs, overview of cached data, which programs you've chosen as default for each application (eg: browser, opening videos/music/images, etc.), part of web history/bookmarks (if visited too often with Edge), all Cortana commands, percentage of time system is active/idle, how long the computer is being used each day, what hardware you are using (including peripherals if they can be recognized by brand/model exactly, eg: "Logitec gamepad"), validation services to see if it's an official copy of Windows 10, system settings and so on. It's a LOT of data collected on the background at all times, which is why leaving all telemetry active is just a huge waste of resources, as it can often cause slowdowns, be it on processing power (RAM/CPU usage) or network bandwidth if you have a slower connection making it even slower.
> 
> However, once disabled, Windows 10 is a decent-to-good OS, especially if you are using very new hardware, as 7 unfortunately doesn't have the best compatibility with the newest drivers. What I was trying to say in my original post was that if you don't have 10 already, you shouldn't update as you probably have older hardware, so 7 being lighter as an OS will work best on your computer regardless of how you configure each of the two, even if it came out as if I was just bashing Windows 10. Another thing for Windows 10 is that once you disable telemetry and switch to purely using Aero instead of Metro (which by the way is NOT better and as for those "studies" the ones on Aero proved it was superior back then), then disable Cortana as well so it doesn't hog resources for something you MIGHT use very rarely, then patch out the forced updates and make them manual, you got a VERY solid and relatively stable OS that's great for new hardware. I say relatively because it actually lacks a great deal of once very common .dll/.ocx/general ActiveX files and unlike on 7, if a program needs one and doesn't find it it will crash with no error quite often when trying to use older programs. Finally, once you start using 10, forget about 16bit apps, XP Mode on 10 is a PAIN to set up and it can potentially cause major corruptions to your installation, meaning you HAVE to use VMWare or similar...



Because apparently people didn't see the point and understand (And they still don't seem to) when your post is all that matters on this entire thread and if threads should be locked the second they are answered, this would have been locked on your post. No need to continue talking about this (Or whatever unrelated Glide64 or whatever bullcrap these other people are talking about) when the this thread has been answered already... Just enforcing the fact everything is quite irrelevant.. LOL


----------



## erpguy68 (Mar 8, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I use Intel  I've had nothing but horrible experiences with their CPUs and GPUs, well at least back when it was ATI.
> 
> Only thing I hate is forced updates.



well the "forced updates" problem in win10 can be taken care off with some 3rd party tools like StopUpdates10, Windows Update Blocker (WUB) and/or Windows Update Minitool (WUMT).  search for these online and use any of them.

I had been running win10 ltsb 2016 for more than a year on my old HP computer and things more mostly stable.  I only get occasional bsod errors when coming out of sleep or hibernation mode, so I have to make some changes to the power management settings


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 8, 2019)

erpguy68 said:


> well the "forced updates" problem in win10 can be taken care off with some 3rd party tools like StopUpdates10, Windows Update Blocker (WUB) and/or Windows Update Minitool (WUMT).  search for these online and use any of them.
> 
> I had been running win10 ltsb 2016 for more than a year on my old HP computer and things more mostly stable.  I only get occasional bsod errors when coming out of sleep or hibernation mode, so I have to make some changes to the power management settings



Hmm, but can they be trusted not to screw up anything vital in the OS itself? I'm going to have to do some research as the OS itself has been perfectly stable on my end.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 21, 2020)

Windows 10 is amazing, it's just the default "out of the box" settings that suck. After install, I run the Windows 10 Debloater script, and tweak all the settings to my liking, then install my essential apps. (Steam, 7-Zip, VLC, Chrome, Discord, VMware, SoftPerfect RAMdisk, uTorrent, Rainmeter, Minecraft, Photoshop CC Portable, etc.)

Then I use Snappy Driver Installer Origin to  install all the latest drivers for my hardware. Reboot, and you're done!

Just tailor Windows 10 to your liking, and you'll have a good time.


----------

